# gleiche Zeichenbreite für alle Zeichen in Word



## firewalker2k (22. Februar 2007)

*gleiche Zeichenbreite für alle Zeichen in Word*

Hi,

will hier in Word ein paar Daten für Rechnungswesen eintippen (u.a. auch Buchungssätze).

Aber wie kann ich Word so einstellen, dass jedes Zeichen die gleiche Breite hat? Also ein i soll z.B. die gleiche Breite "einnehmen" wie z.B. ein L.. Damit man besser untereinander Zahlen schreiben kann ^^

EDIT: Ok, Möglichkeit geht wohl nur über ne andere Schriftart, mit Courier z.B. gehts. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: gleiche Zeichenbreite für alle Zeichen in Word*



			
				firewalker2k am 22.02.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> will hier in Word ein paar Daten für Rechnungswesen eintippen (u.a. auch Buchungssätze).
> 
> Aber wie kann ich Word so einstellen, dass jedes Zeichen die gleiche Breite hat? Also ein i soll z.B. die gleiche Breite "einnehmen" wie z.B. ein L.. Damit man besser untereinander Zahlen schreiben kann ^^




ich glaub das geht nur, wenn du eine entsprechende schriftart hast....  oder du machst ne tabelle mit zB 40 zellen und pro zelle nur einen buchstaben  

oder du machst es direkt mit excel  :-o


----------



## Zugluft (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: gleiche Zeichenbreite für alle Zeichen in Word*

Wenn ich meinen Informatikdozenten richtig verstanden habe, dann pflichte ich Herbboys argument  "andere Schriftart" bei.


----------



## firewalker2k (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: gleiche Zeichenbreite für alle Zeichen in Word*

Jop, hab ich ja oben auch nacheditiert, aber danke 

Wieso ichs nich gleich in Excel mache ist ne gute Frage. Unsre Lehrerin hat uns die Vorlage in Word gebastelt. Ich fänds in Excel eigentlich auch wesentlich einfacher, aber was solls...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: gleiche Zeichenbreite für alle Zeichen in Word*



			
				firewalker2k am 22.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, hab ich ja oben auch nacheditiert, aber danke
> 
> Wieso ichs nich gleich in Excel mache ist ne gute Frage. Unsre Lehrerin hat uns die Vorlage in Word gebastelt. Ich fänds in Excel eigentlich auch wesentlich einfacher, aber was solls...




wenn sie mal ne aufgabe mit konstanter REIFENbreite stellt, dann kannst du ja fahrrad-courier benutzen...


----------



## firewalker2k (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: gleiche Zeichenbreite für alle Zeichen in Word*

OMG


----------

